# Logging for process swap in/out....



## Chi Min Wang (Sep 25, 2019)

I had a virtual machine with limited RAM(4GB RAM+4GB swap partition,and 90M swap used). When I connect to it,some service might suffer tremendous lag for initial response(about 7-8sec). But once I got initial response,the following activity seems just fine. So I suspect that some process had been paged in/out. Is it possible to log which process has been swapped in or out??  Thanks anyway!!


----------



## yuripv (Sep 25, 2019)

Do you mean connecting over ssh? Could it be sshd trying to resolve the IP address that gives the delay and not swapping?


----------



## Chi Min Wang (Sep 25, 2019)

yuripv said:


> Do you mean connecting over ssh? Could it be sshd trying to resolve the IP address that gives the delay and not swapping?



Thanks,I am trying HTTP service,and the Apache is configured to use IP address rather than FQDN in log file.


----------

